# Want to buy Hatteras Storm Sinker Mold



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm looking for Hateras Storm Sinker molds. 2,3,4,5,6 oz size. Not the do-it mold. I'm looking for the three sided long Sinker mold some times called tornado, tripod, or hurricane sinker.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You and me Both! 

I'm looking for the 8 ounce.

Below pictures is what the mold and the finished product looks like... I'm thinking bronzbck is looking for the same thing in the smaller weights.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Those where on eBay the other day someone else won them 52-62 dollars each.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

That is exactly what I'm looking for. One guy sells a mold 2 thru 6 but he is in bad Health and haven't heard from him. He makes an 8-10 too. Collins Custom Molds


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I bid on the eight thinking I'd win it . One guy bought all the molds I have no idea what his max bids were on all of them... I'm not paying Collin's price for the one he makes.. 
After finding a couple of those sinkers this past season that were break offs from someone else that got into my line. I used them and liked the way they flew and held.

I have a frog tongue Collins mold you're welcome to use next time I'm that way. I will be in Frisco in a couple weeks to pick up Tater's old truck.

I'll keep looking


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Hilts has a 6 n 8 available 


and list there smaller one as out of stock .... may wanna drop them a line


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked Up said:


> Hilts has a 6 n 8 available
> 
> 
> and list there smaller one as out of stock .... may wanna drop them a line


Thanks, 
It ain't the same mold.. Doesn't make the same sinkers as pictured above. The Hilts mold makes a storm sinker that has a little ball on the bottom.
I have about five Hilts molds in different configurations. Have a five ounce storm sinker mold that is a Hilts I got on a "Package Deal" along witha three sided eight and a three sided six.
Thanks for your help though..


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

A friend of mine has the old Hilts and it didn't have the ball on the end. I don't know why they added it. They have been out of the smaller mold for over a year now. Emailed them about it, no answer! There mold is three sided which is a plus.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

On the Hilts molds 2,3,4,5 molds, the 2 and 3 ounce come toa conical tapered point. The 4 and 5 have a ball on the end after the conical taper and the same goes for the mold that does the 6&8. I'm speaking of the ones they currently produce. They are three sided at the top..

I've thought about buying one and letting a friend of mine who owns a CNC machine modify it for me ... I'd suggest you keep calling them (Hilts) until you get someone on the phone until you get some insight.. And let's just keep looking.. Sooner or later what we are looking for will pop up.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

A friend of mine has there old mold without the balls on the end and the new one. I can use his but I've been wanting one of my own. Never been much on borrowing stuff. No answer from Hilts ether. Business must be good. I've got three company's that don't need my money. Can't even answer with a no. I guess I need to get a CNC machine if they are that busy there is room for more.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bronzbck check your PM box


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I must have the old Hilts mold. Storm 6-8 BSE-3 and Storm 2345 BSE-3. They do not have the ball.
Anybody got a 4 sided 7oz. pyramid they want to sell or trade?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

One thing I've found out with mold and sinkers they are called NUMBER 2, 8 etc. not 8 ounces. If you weighted them they are close but different mold are different weights. Experimented with # 4's the other day. Both where Hilts molds one was spot on 4 oz the other was 3 1/2 oz both stamped 4.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Weight depends a lot on whether you use pure lead or something like wheel weights.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

dawgfsh said:


> Weight depends a lot on whether you use pure lead or something like wheel weights.


Correct I was talking about that the other day with a friend. The experiment I'm talking about we used the same lead. In the casting tournaments they pour the weights for the tournament you cant use your own for that reason.


----------



## Mike phoenix (Apr 7, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> Thanks,
> It ain't the same mold.. Doesn't make the same sinkers as pictured above. The Hilts mold makes a storm sinker that has a little ball on the bottom.
> I have about five Hilts molds in different configurations. Have a five ounce storm sinker mold that is a Hilts I got on a "Package Deal" along witha three sided eight and a three sided six.
> Thanks for your help though..


are you interested in selling your hilts molds?


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

bronzbck1 said:


> I'm looking for Hateras Storm Sinker molds. 2,3,4,5,6 oz size. Not the do-it mold. I'm looking for the three sided long Sinker mold some times called





bronzbck1 said:


> I'm looking for Hateras Storm Sinker molds. 2,3,4,5,6 oz size. Not the do-it mold. I'm looking for the three sided long Sinker mold some times called tornado, tripod, or hurricane sinker.


Give Collins Customs a call.





Collins Customs, Sinkers pg 3


Shawn Collins Customs makes quality fishing molds, fishing lures, and any kind of custom CNC machine work you might need.



www.shawncollinscustoms.net


----------

